# Rooting Fascinate 2.2.2 ED05



## sgsalas258

Hi,

I'm not new to rooting or applying (previous phone being a Droid X) ROMs with CWM, but I am new to the process when it comes to the Samsung Fascinate. I have looked all over the internet, but can't seem to find a rooting process for Froyo 2.2.2 and ED05 build. I'm just looking for the easiest way to root my new Fascinate, so any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## laureanop

You don't really have to "root" your fascinate. Just odin a reliable cwm and then odin or install the rooted Rom of your choice. A method of rooting this phone is by flashing a rooted, Su, busy boxed Rom


----------



## akellar

SuperOneClick


----------



## nunyazz

+1 @ SuperOneClick


----------



## sgsalas258

"laureanop said:


> You don't really have to "root" your fascinate. Just odin a reliable cwm and then odin or install the rooted Rom of your choice. A method of rooting this phone is by flashing a rooted, Su, busy boxed Rom


Ok, well do you have a method or walkthrough for doing that, that will work with the 2. 2. 2 froyo and ED05 update? Cuz that's the only problem I'm having, is not really finding anything that will work with this firmware update.


----------



## akellar

sgsalas258 said:


> Ok, well do you have a method or walkthrough for doing that, that will work with the 2. 2. 2 froyo and ED05 update? Cuz that's the only problem I'm having, is not really finding anything that will work with this firmware update.


Just use SOC


----------



## ronnie8890

Here this link should have you good to go.

http://galaxyforums.net/forum/fasci...ow-root-froyo-gingerbread-your-fascinate.html

Tap'd from my ComRom Fascinate


----------



## sgsalas258

"ronnie8890 said:


> Here this link should have you good to go.
> 
> http://galaxyforums.net/forum/fascinate-rs-guides/1967-how-root-froyo-gingerbread-your-fascinate.html
> 
> Tap'd from my ComRom Fascinate


I will try this now. Is there a process to flash my phone back to stock in case it gets bricked or anything goes wrong? And will I be able to install ROMs like MIUI using ROM manager?


----------



## akellar

sgsalas258 said:


> I will try this now. Is there a process to flash my phone back to stock in case it gets bricked or anything goes wrong? And will I be able to install ROMs like MIUI using ROM manager?


Don't take this the wrong way but those are two extremely basic questions which says to me that you haven't done enough research on your own yet. Please take the time to read through the threads so you have a baseline understanding of what you are getting into before jumping in head first. There is a lot of information here and at the hated XDA forums that is great for first timers just getting started.


----------



## dsk04

SuperOneClickv2.1.1-ShortFuse.zip


----------



## ronnie8890

This will get you back to stock
http://www.galaxyforums.net/forum/showthread.php?p=42405

I agree do a little more resaerch, but rom manager doesn't play to well with the fascinate I suggest doing everything manually through clockwork if your into flashing roms.
Tap'd from my ComRom Fascinate


----------



## sgsalas258

Alright well I've searched on alot of forums, but I can't find anything that will help with a new complication. Whenever I boot up into CWM recovery and try to do a Nandroid backup it starts to do it but brings up this message "Error while backing up boot image!" The top of the recovery screen says CwM Voodoo Lagfix Recovery v3.0.2.8x.ti (in red text) can anyone help with this? I've already backed up my SD card and formatted it, but still nothing.


----------



## ronnie8890

If your just rooted and not on a custom rom, you can't make a backup. You can only make backups while on a custom rom.

It has something to do with the file system. I wish I could give you more info on it but that's the extent of my knowledge on that.

Tap'd from my ComRom Fascinate


----------



## jt1134

"ronnie8890 said:


> If your just rooted and not on a custom rom, you can't make a backup. You can only make backups while on a custom rom.
> 
> It has something to do with the file system. I wish I could give you more info on it but that's the extent of my knowledge on that.
> 
> Tap'd from my ComRom Fascinate


Que? You can backup whatever you want.

Flash the recovery linked at the bottom of the cm7 thread. Its more up to date than any other recovery floating around.

Sent from your butt


----------



## sgsalas258

I flashed MIUI and tried to make a backup after I was done, but it still didn't work, talking about error with backing up boot image.


----------



## nunyazz

How are you getting to CWM?


----------



## sgsalas258

nunyazz said:


> How are you getting to CWM?


By holding down both volume rockers and the power button.


----------



## slow88lx

Can I use Z4 or gingerbreak to root?

I'm about to root my buddies Fascinate that is running 2.2.2

Was hoping to root and install CWM so I could make a backup of his stock image....?


----------



## sgsalas258

slow88lx said:


> Can I use Z4 or gingerbreak to root?
> 
> I'm about to root my buddies Fascinate that is running 2.2.2
> 
> Was hoping to root and install CWM so I could make a backup of his stock image....?


I tried using z4root, but it doesnt work.


----------

